# machine person needed



## beam24 (Jun 15, 2010)

hi guys im new here and i have a new mag lite 2D and im looking for someone to cut it down to a 1D and make fins on the head and body....iv seen few people who does this but i think there prices are more than i can afford at this time, so if anyone can help me out on some cheap work please pm me thanks guys for the help 

if u like to email me my email is [email protected]


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe you should state what you can afford.

Mac


----------

